# Ellie Mae and my Mom



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

My mom ( she's almost 87 ) , has been here visiting with me for the past couple weeks. she loves all my dogs and they love her. 



she is flying home tomorrow and I am sad to see her leave cause me and my dogs love when she's here . she was making a sandwich for the airplane tomorrow and Ellie was hoping she'd drop a crumb . lol


----------



## Peanuts Mommy (May 20, 2014)

What lovely pictures! My Mom never got to meet Peanut since I was gifted with him a week before she passed, but she comes to visit and he lets me know it lol


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

aw that's such a lovely photo of your mom with ellie. Im glad you both have had a great time during her stay. Don't worry her next visit will be here before you know it 
also ellie looks adorable in the grey hearts plz top, Melissa said mine is on its way!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Peanuts Mommy said:


> What lovely pictures! My Mom never got to meet Peanut since I was gifted with him a week before she passed, but she comes to visit and he lets me know it lol


thanks Deb. wow, that is so cool that you say your mom comes to visit and he lets you know it . I believe in stuff like that too. very cool !!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> aw that's such a lovely photo of your mom with ellie. Im glad you both have had a great time during her stay. Don't worry her next visit will be here before you know it
> also ellie looks adorable in the grey hearts plz top, Melissa said mine is on its way!


thanks Jessica . yes, we really did have such a great time and it went by so fast. also, you are right that her next visit will be here before I know it. ( hehe, maybe you are psychic ) , cause she has to come back in early Dec. to see a neurologist. i'm not happy about her having to see this Doc, but very happy I get to see her so soon again. ( normally, she wouldn't be coming back here till April ) . 

I love that little hearts plz top on Ellie ! love it so much, that I kinda want the black hearts one too but maybe if she does have that 40 % off black Friday sale that we are hoping for. 

I got one of the items today for my SS !!! getting so excitied. and more are on the way. expected on Wednesday. yay !!!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > aw that's such a lovely photo of your mom with ellie. Im glad you both have had a great time during her stay. Don't worry her next visit will be here before you know it
> ...


I actually ordered the hearts pls in the black originally however Melissa emailed me to say it wasn't available in the S so I went for the white instead.
Have you saw the new wooflink things that are on DC?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I love both the white hearts and the black hearts. also, I love the hoodie and the top. all so cute . I want all of them for Ellie .

yes ! I been watching the posts on FB of the new WL collection. they just released them today. I love the polka dot vest in red for Minnie and pink for Tootsie. also the vest that looks leather in red for Minnie and I think I want one for Tootsie too. 
which ones do you like ?


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> I love both the white hearts and the black hearts. also, I love the hoodie and the top. all so cute . I want all of them for Ellie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the zebra jacket and the call me pretty cream lace hooded dress with pink tutu. I got excited when I realised they released new carriers however a little dissapointed as I was hoping for a bright colour with an obvious 'wooflink' logo.

I think Ellie would look amazing in the polka dot vest in black and white.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Very nice photos!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> I love the zebra jacket and the call me pretty cream lace hooded dress with pink tutu. I got excited when I realised they released new carriers however a little dissapointed as I was hoping for a bright colour with an obvious 'wooflink' logo.
> 
> I think Ellie would look amazing in the polka dot vest in black and white.


I also love the zebra jacket but I don't want to buy too much seeing we have so much already, so, I think just Happy with you and Rock star in town vests . hmmm, maybe I will get Ellie a Happy with you vest too. 
I also love the call me pretty hoode dress , but i'm going for more casual things in WL for now. cant wait for Black Friday !!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

SinisterKisses said:


> Very nice photos!!


thanks Alaina ! they are 2 of my favorite subjects to photograph. my mom is the sweetest lady ever and ellie is such a sweet little chi . love them both so much :love5:


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Awesome photos! Wishing your mom a safe flight home. I can imagine you girls will really miss her.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Awesome photos! Wishing your mom a safe flight home. I can imagine you girls will really miss her.


thanks Meoshia ! now, I wish I took more pics of her ... oh, well, next time. 

ya. we will all def. miss her. I still talk to her on the phone but its not the same :-(. oh, well.... on a happier note, i'm starting to get some of the things for My SS. cant wait to get the rest. I see there's a DC package for me scheduled for delivery on Wednesday ! 

I wonder when we'll get the tutti trilli dresses ...


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> thanks Meoshia ! now, I wish I took more pics of her ... oh, well, next time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was fast. I never get emails anymore if anything shipping so I have no clue when I'll start getting things in. I did see there are numbers next to certain items.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> That was fast. I never get emails anymore if anything shipping so I have no clue when I'll start getting things in. I did see there are numbers next to certain items.


yes, this item came very fast ! but, things like the SL collar I've been waiting for for over a month now ... 

I didn't get an email about my order shipping either. I just checked those numbers next to the items and tracked it on USPS site to find out expected delivery day is Wednesday.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> yes, this item came very fast ! but, things like the SL collar I've been waiting for for over a month now ...
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get an email about my order shipping either. I just checked those numbers next to the items and tracked it on USPS site to find out expected delivery day is Wednesday.



Ohhhh okay. I'll have to check those numbers then. I have an SL collar on order for Ava. But I know I have a while to wait for it. Just as long as she ships all else, I'm happy. Can't believe it's almost Thanksgiving. Time flies.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> yes, this item came very fast ! but, things like the SL collar I've been waiting for for over a month now ...
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get an email about my order shipping either. I just checked those numbers next to the items and tracked it on USPS site to find out expected delivery day is Wednesday.



The new Wooflink is so adorable! I'm hoping more Lella Su will be up before Black Friday. I'm also hoping she adds a few other things.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Just noticed my rewards are updated to 1186. I hope that's accurate.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Your Mom looks great, love the picture of her holding Ellie. I wish your Mom a safe flight home and it's nice she'll be back in December to spend a little more time with you, especially right before the Christmas holiday even though she has a doctors appointment.

I love the LD hearts plz top on Ellie. I just got one of each color for Carolina and Carlee today, but I didn't have time to try them on yet. They feel nice and warm and a little stretchy too. I think it will be a little big on Carlee yet, but figured she should grow into it in the next couple months.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Looks like I have a couple packages coming Thursday. Some of which include ss things. I will still have 4 ss things that I'm waiting for. I sure hope they ship soon.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Ohhhh okay. I'll have to check those numbers then. I have an SL collar on order for Ava. But I know I have a while to wait for it. Just as long as she ships all else, I'm happy. Can't believe it's almost Thanksgiving. Time flies.


ya, same here. I really am more anxious to get the things for our SS. the things for my girls can take longer, I don't mind. I just want to get our SS present out by no later than early in Dec but the sooner the better ... 



Chiluv04 said:


> The new Wooflink is so adorable! I'm hoping more Lella Su will be up before Black Friday. I'm also hoping she adds a few other things.


oh, I know... I also want something by Lella Su and def. some new WL 



Chiluv04 said:


> Just noticed my rewards are updated to 1186. I hope that's accurate.


wow, that's 118 dollars of free things . 



Chiluv04 said:


> Looks like I have a couple packages coming Thursday. Some of which include ss things. I will still have 4 ss things that I'm waiting for. I sure hope they ship soon.


yay ! I just have one package so far that is expected on Wednesday I just tracked it again and its still in NY . i'm waiting for 3 SS things . same here, I hope they ship real soon...


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

BasketMichele said:


> Your Mom looks great, love the picture of her holding Ellie. I wish your Mom a safe flight home and it's nice she'll be back in December to spend a little more time with you, especially right before the Christmas holiday even though she has a doctors appointment.
> 
> I love the LD hearts plz top on Ellie. I just got one of each color for Carolina and Carlee today, but I didn't have time to try them on yet. They feel nice and warm and a little stretchy too. I think it will be a little big on Carlee yet, but figured she should grow into it in the next couple months.


thanks Michele. its 2:10 am and the Airport Limo comes at 3 am. she's very used to flying. both my parents have been doing it forever. yes, she hasn't even left yet and I cant wait till she comes back in Dec. lol

the LD hearts plz top is so cute. that was a good idea for you to get both colors. yes, they are very nice and soft and I think very comfy on. they will help our girls keep warm this winter .


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> ya, same here. I really am more anxious to get the things for our SS. the things for my girls can take longer, I don't mind. I just want to get our SS present out by no later than early in Dec but the sooner the better ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Melissa has added more of the Lella Su things I've asked for. Now I'm just waiting for the Canotte tanks and the Coco dress. I'm so excited!
Surprised the Trilli hasn't shipped yet seeing as how the dresses weren't made to order. Hopefully those will ship soon.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> ya, same here. I really am more anxious to get the things for our SS. the things for my girls can take longer, I don't mind. I just want to get our SS present out by no later than early in Dec but the sooner the better ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I for sure want the Merlina sweater and Love sweater. What size would you order?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Melissa has added more of the Lella Su things I've asked for. Now I'm just waiting for the Canotte tanks and the Coco dress. I'm so excited!
> Surprised the Trilli hasn't shipped yet seeing as how the dresses weren't made to order. Hopefully those will ship soon.


I saw that she added the Lella Su things !!! I also love the Merlina sweater and the Love sweater and the Rabbit Hoodie . the sweaters have wool and cashmere in them, so they'll be real warm. the Rabbit hoodie is mostly cotton but i'm sure a thick cotton. so, not as warm as the sweaters. but, I just love the Rabbit hoodie. I think its my fave and I think I only want to order one thing to start with to be sure of how it fits. 

I know... I cant wait till the Trillie dress ships. but, i'll be happy if it comes in early Dec... actually would of been nice to get it before black Friday so if the fit is great we could order more... 

which make is the Coco dress ? I need a link so I can see 



Chiluv04 said:


> I for sure want the Merlina sweater and Love sweater. What size would you order?


just looked at the size chart... it seems similar to the Trilly size chart. not sure if it'd be best to get the xxs or the xs. hmmm. i'll have to study that chart some more

** just tracked my DC package again with the things for my SS. its in the next town over so , its looking good i'll get it tomorrow. then, just waiting on a couple more things from DC ... hope they ship soon ...:toothy8:


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

elaina said:


> I saw that she added the Lella Su things !!! I also love the Merlina sweater and the Love sweater and the Rabbit Hoodie . the sweaters have wool and cashmere in them, so they'll be real warm. the Rabbit hoodie is mostly cotton but i'm sure a thick cotton. so, not as warm as the sweaters. but, I just love the Rabbit hoodie. I think its my fave and I think I only want to order one thing to start with to be sure of how it fits.
> 
> I know... I cant wait till the Trillie dress ships. but, i'll be happy if it comes in early Dec... actually would of been nice to get it before black Friday so if the fit is great we could order more...
> 
> ...


Elaine and Meoshia: I love the Rabbit hoodie too, so if you could help me with sizing for Carolina once you figure it out, I'd greatly appreciate it. I was trying to compare it last night to LD Bunny hoodie size but their not identical so I'm a little confused which to go with. I'm leaning more towards the xxs but not real sure. Thanks!


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

What a precious photo, your Mum has the loveliest face. X


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Lisa T said:


> What a precious photo, your Mum has the loveliest face. X


thank you !!!! that's so nice of you to say that . To me, my mom is the cutest and sweetest lady. I know she has a lot of wrinkles but to me she still is so cute. when she was younger she had the prettiest olive skin. I always wished I had her skin. I take after my Dad who is very light skinned. so , I burn easy and it looked like she has a natural tan all the time. 
and I think her big brown eyes are very pretty and expressive. I have hazel eyes like my Father


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

BasketMichele said:


> elaina said:
> 
> 
> > I saw that she added the Lella Su things !!! I also love the Merlina sweater and the Love sweater and the Rabbit Hoodie . the sweaters have wool and cashmere in them, so they'll be real warm. the Rabbit hoodie is mostly cotton but i'm sure a thick cotton. so, not as warm as the sweaters. but, I just love the Rabbit hoodie. I think its my fave and I think I only want to order one thing to start with to be sure of how it fits.
> ...


I'm actually not familiar with sizing on this brand but Carolina is so tiny, I think I'd start with the tiniest size if I were you. Also measure her in centimeters for comparison. I will have a hard time just ordering one thing by this brand, but I will try to order just one thing. 
I also got the brown Ma Muse today. The feathers make it very fancy, they also come off on the fur easy. It's is so pretty though. It's not practical for around the house but Ava will def wear it when we go shopping in the city.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

BasketMichele said:


> Elaine and Meoshia: I love the Rabbit hoodie too, so if you could help me with sizing for Carolina once you figure it out, I'd greatly appreciate it. I was trying to compare it last night to LD Bunny hoodie size but their not identical so I'm a little confused which to go with. I'm leaning more towards the xxs but not real sure. Thanks!


this is a really hard decision. I did study the size chart some more. this is all we can go by cause we don't know how this make runs , so its a guess ... 

hmmm. this is what I been figuring. 
I like the length and the neck better in the size XXS , but the girth kinda scares me . i'm afraid it may be too snug in the girth in the XXS. I like the girth better in the XS , but the length may be too big and the neck may be too big ... 

I did some conversion and this is what I got :

for XXS Length is between 6.69 inches and 7.48 inches
Girth is between 8.27 inches and 9.45 inches
Neck is between 7.1 inches and 7.87 inches

for XS Length is between 7.87 inches and 9.05 inches
Girth is between 9.84 inches and 11.81 inches
Neck is between 7.87 inches and 9.44 inches 

Ellies girth is 10 3/4 inches ... so, about an inch bigger than what they recommend for the XXS . the bunny hoodie doesn't look like a snug fitting hoodie . oh , I don't know... its a tough call for Ellie 
but, I think Carolina is safe to go for the XXS if she has girth of 9.45 inches or smaller


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> BasketMichele said:
> 
> 
> > Elaine and Meoshia: I love the Rabbit hoodie too, so if you could help me with sizing for Carolina once you figure it out, I'd greatly appreciate it. I was trying to compare it last night to LD Bunny hoodie size but their not identical so I'm a little confused which to go with. I'm leaning more towards the xxs but not real sure. Thanks!
> ...


I am sure the fabric had to be quite stretchy for this make in all of the sweaters and hoodies but it is just so hard to say. I'm just gonna start with xs and choose a color that will compliment Brax in case it doesn't fit Ava. At least Carlee would get some wear out of xxs in a couple months. That is if it's too big for Carolina. What size would you go with?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > Melissa has added more of the Lella Su things I've asked for. Now I'm just waiting for the Canotte tanks and the Coco dress. I'm so excited!
> ...



Here's the link to Lella Su:

http://www.lellasu.it/1/upload/catalogo_autunno_inverno_2015_2016_web_lella_su.pdf


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I am sure the fabric had to be quite stretchy for this make in all of the sweaters and hoodies but it is just so hard to say. I'm just gonna start with xs and choose a color that will compliment Brax in case it doesn't fit Ava. At least Carlee would get some wear out of xxs in a couple months. That is if it's too big for Carolina. What size would you go with?


Minnie and Tootsie are one size apart , but Ellie is usually 2 sizes smaller than Minnie... 
maybe seeing I like the length and neck of the xxs , maybe like you say, there will be stretch , and I should go with the xxs. i'm still undecided. if the Trilly dress comes before the black Friday sale, that may help me decide cause I didn't go for the smallest size in that make and i'm kinda only alittle worried the length may be too long but not sure... 
i'm def. gonna order the bunny hoodie , and probably the size xxs , but still not sure. at least if its too snug, DC will exchange it for me. I don't feel too bad about exchanging cause I do order so much. she makes a ton of money from me . lol


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Here's the link to Lella Su:
> 
> http://www.lellasu.it/1/upload/catalogo_autunno_inverno_2015_2016_web_lella_su.pdf


thanks ! now I see the coco dress . its so pretty. 

i'm sticking with the bunny hoodie. but I love the sheep one too. 
I love lots of things by this make. 

it helped looking at the pics. I think its a roomy fit for the girth, so , I think I may be safe with the xxs . i'm gonna try that size for Ellie in the bunny hoodie in pink. 
actually, I may order Minnie a Lela su too .


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Chiluv04 said:


> I'm actually not familiar with sizing on this brand but Carolina is so tiny, I think I'd start with the tiniest size if I were you. Also measure her in centimeters for comparison. I will have a hard time just ordering one thing by this brand, but I will try to order just one thing.
> I also got the brown Ma Muse today. The feathers make it very fancy, they also come off on the fur easy. It's is so pretty though. It's not practical for around the house but Ava will def wear it when we go shopping in the city.


I think I'm going to try the xxs first and go from there.

Please post pictures of Ava in Ma Muse when you can. I'm sure it is stunning, but that's what I was worried about the practicality and the feathers coming off easily. If I lived closer to a "BIG" city like you and went there often I would probably reconsider and get it myself too.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

elaina said:


> this is a really hard decision. I did study the size chart some more. this is all we can go by cause we don't know how this make runs , so its a guess ...
> 
> hmmm. this is what I been figuring.
> I like the length and the neck better in the size XXS , but the girth kinda scares me . i'm afraid it may be too snug in the girth in the XXS. I like the girth better in the XS , but the length may be too big and the neck may be too big ...
> ...


I think I'm going to try the xxs. I'm hoping Melissa runs a good sale for Black Friday. I was concerned about the exact same thing as you, the girth. I think Carolina is ok with the measurement but not a whole lot of room to spare and I prefer if anything a little larger girth only because I would think it's more comfortable than being tighter in the chest area and under the arms.


----------



## IHOC (Oct 8, 2015)

How sweet! My grandmother loved chihuahuas. I just know she would spoil mine, if she were alive today.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

BasketMichele said:


> I think I'm going to try the xxs. I'm hoping Melissa runs a good sale for Black Friday. I was concerned about the exact same thing as you, the girth. I think Carolina is ok with the measurement but not a whole lot of room to spare and I prefer if anything a little larger girth only because I would think it's more comfortable than being tighter in the chest area and under the arms.




I think you made a good decision to go with xxs for Carolina. I keep going back and forth with Ellie though. Ellie is def. bigger than Carolina, and, the xxs may be too snug in the chest area and I don't want it to be uncomfy on her... 
same here about the Black Friday sale ( or even Cyber Monday sale ). she had one last year, but that's no garauntee she'll have it this year too. I really hope she does , cause, i'll put in a big order


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

IHOC said:


> How sweet! My grandmother loved chihuahuas. I just know she would spoil mine, if she were alive today.


aww, thank you !


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

That's such a beautiful picture of your Mum and Ellie Mae! Its so lovely to share the love with our family.💖


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Kismet said:


> That's such a beautiful picture of your Mum and Ellie Mae! Its so lovely to share the love with our family.&#55357;&#56470;


thanks Karen! she really really loves Ellie Mae and all my girls so much .


----------



## IHOC (Oct 8, 2015)

You're welcome, Elaina. I'm not sure I mentioned that I have worked with many elderly people in nursing homes and psychiatric facilities as a therapist. My former therapy dog, a 2.7 lb. chihuahua, who lived to be 14.5 years old, was my trusty sidekick.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

IHOC said:


> You're welcome, Elaina. I'm not sure I mentioned that I have worked with many elderly people in nursing homes and psychiatric facilities as a therapist. My former therapy dog, a 2.7 lb. chihuahua, who lived to be 14.5 years old, was my trusty sidekick.


no, I never knew that you were a therapist and you worked with elderly people. nice job  . I feel so fortunate that I still have both my parents . My mom will be 87 in Feb. and my father is a bit younger, he's 84 I think. they are both doing pretty good I guess considering. and both are dog lovers. they have 2 big dogs. one is a Weimaraner cross and the other a Rottweiler cross. 
aww, would love to see a pic of that little dog you used to have that lived 14.5 years. you gotta figure out figure out photobucket. I want to see some more pics of you puppy. let me know and I can help you figure it out.


----------



## IHOC (Oct 8, 2015)

Sadly, I don't think I have any photos of Mr. Peabody, my former therapy dog. That was many years ago. He was fawn and white w/ dark brown eyes and HUGE ears. He had the sweetest disposition!


----------



## Photobuff42 (Mar 3, 2014)

It's cool that Ellie enjoys your mom's visits. Hope you have a great visit in December!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

IHOC said:


> Sadly, I don't think I have any photos of Mr. Peabody, my former therapy dog. That was many years ago. He was fawn and white w/ dark brown eyes and HUGE ears. He had the sweetest disposition!


aww, too bad you don't have any pics of Mr. Peabody. now, you got me thinking... I never had a chi before I got Minnie and Tootsie , but my first dog was a cocker spaniel named freckles. i'm going to have to hunt around for some pics of her


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Photobuff42 said:


> It's cool that Ellie enjoys your mom's visits. Hope you have a great visit in December!


thanks Kay! yes, my mom loves all my dogs ... Ellie, Minnie, Tootsie, and Peyton. now , I wish I took more pics of her with the other dogs too. ... well, for sure I will in December


----------

